# New to the sight Beginner



## DieHardHunter (Jan 31, 2010)

Im new to the site and it really looks nice. I've wanted a place were I could learn more about predator hunting due to the increase of Yotes in our state (Maryland). I have been big game hunting for over 25 years, mainly archery and thought it would be fun to hunt foxes and coyotes.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## trip (Jan 26, 2010)

i am new new to sight also new to yote hunting. bought me a primos powerdogg been out a couple times no success yet must keep trying


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

New here to this site as well, however I've been calling for many years now and the best advice is to be patient in your attempts.
Looking forward to helping others learn with out the slow learning curve it took me to get over the hump, !!


----------

